# Tug family run and operated business...



## lulo239 (Jun 3, 2011)

Its funny that all the people on here that are so worried about other people and every link I click on takes me to a different website that is probably ran by another individual or company. ...What relation does tug have with sell my timeshare now.??? Why are there so many links to donate a timeshare on here? Food for thought???


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 3, 2011)

TUG has no connection to Sell My Timeshare Now or Donate a Timeshare - in fact, they are not respected or recommended on TUG - you are mistaken.

Any links you see in posts were posted by individual TUG members who were asking questions about the companies, and we don't have any rules against that, as long as the poster isn't a shill with a hidden agenda.


----------



## london (Jun 3, 2011)

*TUG*

As far as I know, TUG is a private company.

It has members that pay an annual fee for membership.

It also takes in revenue via website ads.

It provides a service for timeshare owners who wish to obtain information via the website.

It does provide income for its owners. TUG is not a non profit organization, as I understand it.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 4, 2011)

*Dolt Alert*

Not sure I understand the point of this thread.  TUG is like any other service based business.  Members are willing to pay fees in exchange for services they desire.  So what's the point in questioning the profitability to the owners? Particularly when it comes from a "non-paying" guest who as only been registered for less than three days?

Lulo239 -- maybe you could spend a little more time here before you start throwing out scraps because I'm pretty sure that "thought" can easily be considered empty calories not worthy of consumption.

Sheesh!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2011)

It turns out that the OP is a shill for an upfront fee company and he was just trying to muddy the waters - he won't be back.


----------

